
Apple Mac App Store tells cross-platform Electron apps to get lost - notlukesky
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/05/apple_app_store_electron/
======
bradknowles
More accurately, Apple is getting more insistent that apps on the store can’t
use private APIs, and the Chrome browser is a huge offender in using private
APIs. Of course, Chrome is the technology underlying Electron, so any apps
built with Electron are likewise affected.

Google doesn’t care if Apple won’t let Chrome on the App Store. But if you
built your app with Electron, you may very well care that Apple is now getting
more insistent about enforcing these rules.

